# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Traumstraende ohne Ortsangaben oder auch schon Vergangenheit

## Siamfan

"Traumstraende" sind heute mehr denn je NATUR-Straende! .... da keiner da ist, der sie sauber haelt.



Der Strand hat beim Tsunami grossen Schaden genommen. Auch die vorgelagerten Korallen.

Seit auf dem Festland Nationalparkgebuehren erhoben werden, habe ich keine Hoffnung mehr fuer die Korallen!

An Feiertagen kommen da mit einer 1/2 Std Anfahrt 1500-3.000 Thailaender hin. (Chinesen??)

Frueher sind wir dort mit >2,5 Stunden Anfahrt ueber offene See hin und haben immer wieder Delfine gesehen , verschiedene Arten.

Vom Festland aus habe ich auch eine kleine Herde(~6) "Seekuehe"(?) gesehen.

Einmal drehte der Longtailfahrer bei und er und seine Frau riefen: "Big Fish! BigFish!"

Ich hielt Ausschau nach einem Fisch der groesser einem Meter waere , sah aber nichts.
Ploetzlich wurde mir klar, die "Felsen" unter uns bewegten sich. Es war ein Walhai!

Wir sind meist mit zwei Longtail-Booten gefahren, um ein "Ersatz- und Abschleppboot" bei Motorschaden zu haben.

5-6 Jahre vor dem bekannten Tsunami erlebten wir dort einen "kleinen" Tsunami auf offerner See.

Bei total ruhiger See kam ploetzlich ein Angstschrei und alle sahen zu der Wellenwand.
Beide Bootsfahrer reagierten sofort und drehten das Longtail im rechten Winkel zu Welle und fuhren ungebremst weiter.
Die Kuehlboxen und die Eiswuerfeltonne, .... wurden durcheinander geschuettelt, aber selbst die losen Sitzbretter und alle Passagiere blieben an ihren Plaetzen. ....

Minuten spaeter kam die zweite Welle, auch darauf waren die Fahrer vorbereitet.

Haette uns eine der Wellen seitlich erwischt, waeren schlagartig abgesoffen.
Damals gab es noch keine Schwimmwesten, ........

Mir wurde dabei klar, wer da von der See lebt, hatte schon oefters einen "kleinen" Tsunami ueberlebt. 

Ich habe damals keine Meldung ueber Schaeden auf Inseln oder dem Festland gehoert.

Die Hoehe der Tsunamiwelle, heute vor 15 Jahren war deutlich hoeher, unser beiden waren etwa vom Wellental bis zur Spitze 5-6 m hoch.

Die meisten Menschen auf dem Festland oder auf den nahen Inseln, wussten nicht, was ein Tsunami ist!

----------


## Siamfan

Der gleiche Strand nochmal, mit schwangerer See"jungfrau"

----------


## Siamfan

Gleich um die Ecke, die Nachbarinsel.








Und einmal um die Ecke rum:

----------


## Siamfan

Blick nach links:



Blick nach rechts:



 :: 


Da gibt es heute wohl schon Anlage*N* ..... ::

----------


## Siamfan

An der Muendung zum Kraburi-River (Ranong)








In der Mitte, der kleine Bergkegel, ist das kleine Koh Chang.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Hat No One

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Da hat es beim Sturm auch viele der alten Baeume "gefaellt". Auch hier denke ich, schuld war die Beseitigung des natuerlichen Waldrandes davor!
Genau dadurch trocknen die Waelder schneller aus und die Braende werden staerker.


Die kleinen weissen "Striche" sind alles Traumstraende
 

Das ist eine "Vergroesserung"

----------

